
YouTube down worldwide - ericzawo
https://canadianoutages.com/status/youtube
======
dpkonofa
I was wondering what was causing all these 500 Server Error iFrames to show up
all over the web. This is exactly why I oppose our current system of copyright
laws. There's no legal way to mirror a lot of the really unique, rich content
that's on YouTube and, if one day that content creator decides to delete it
off YouTube, we might lose large pieces of internet history forever and just
flat-out break sites that are embedding that content.

Scary thought...

~~~
kiostech
That's why we need IPFS, blockchain and all kind of decentralized system.
Watch DTube meanwhile [https://d.tube/](https://d.tube/)

~~~
narcindin
That is why it's so important to never be down. Otherwise when would I have
heard of DTube?

~~~
datlife
I forgot the name but there is a website in Russia that is very similar to
Youtube and quite popular as well.

------
collinvandyck76
Speaks to the great work that the youtube SREs generally do that these events
are shocking.

~~~
rocky1138
It's true. I mean, has YouTube _ever_ been down before?

~~~
SllX
Only scheduled outages in their first few years, generally preceding a brand
new video player look and feel before they eventually settled on the red that
would is still in their current player.

Other than that, I don’t recall YouTube ever having an outage per se.

------
Globz
Do they encrypt the server side error stack trace so they can safely leak
server details which makes error reporting on the client side secure and
straight to the point instead of having deal to with custom error messages?

500 Internal Server Error Sorry, something went wrong.

A team of highly trained monkeys has been dispatched to deal with this
situation.

If you see them, send them this information as text (screenshots frighten
them): APkpgMWbWQ3LvimPoFynDB0W8VeUJ9ECiPcDCm8L0Qiku1I2TbAShWp- taKn-
AzOGigwq0sU4oe9mbWb2Bwv4BK37C5xOAL7qm11fHn4L0swqhLk wbcnyKH2HM3AQNf-
ucVsolyigJTNKA2SSNUMVZnDPmfsFH7ecKkpQmNi VGWhtXypv0zJyz9d_mpkgMoONtIrPUA4imxK-
gNnE-_WQWQZNJm0CTae slJVC-TYgnvOZ9AYp6nodeUNpCoGspWaJVXn_ZSxy-71oGdlkCqWs6AY
2wmIEKe8eeAMqwkTHZNHkbAaH-fxWE_WDPuG-q7AFbOz8jZCFD06MYgf
obFUSaH6B7PUdBFwVvjEaTD34J8PVhZTIJziRK-9-wSHOI6Vwf1lTuFe
X0m52abRMW1VJaZB3taHK09kFT8Lv546OPhsL0Bn70UIs2durkAAYe4Z ...

~~~
atomi
That's a great idea.

------
emeraldd
Well now. I guess everyone runs into one of these every now and then. I
thought my Roku had finally bought it.

~~~
tonysdg
Yup - guess I can't blame this one on my apartment complex's awful ISP. I hope
someone posts a post-mortem later.

------
philwelch
This is also affecting YouTube TV, which is a little unfortunate because it's
NBA opening night and the middle of baseball playoffs. With so many streaming
TV services, I can't be the only one who signed up for another one right there
on the spot.

------
gabept
Google analytics is also down for me

------
datlife
Wow, I thought my computer had issues. SRE @ Youtube will probably be very
busy tonight.

------
mdani
I was blaming it on Comcast - couldn't believe its youtube. I can search
videos fine, so looks like a problem with media side.

------
knaik94
Youtube is down in NJ so probably north east.

~~~
phy6
Down in MD as well as from int'l VPN. Activate Crab 17

------
godelmachine
I am from India. It’s working just fine. Not sure what do you mean by
worldwide

~~~
godelmachine
Wait, I think it’s down here too. The home page opens just fine. But when I
search for something and try opening that up, nothing comes.

~~~
abhishekjha
The homepage doesn't how any videos. The search bar starts showing suggestions
as I type and ends up fetching videos but when I click on them to play, it
says "An Error occurred. Please try again later. (Playback ID: some-value)".
Its down. I wonder how other functionalities are working.

------
dawnerd
Google maps was giving me 500s too. Someone’s having a bad afternoon.

------
avodonosov
Good news: highly trained monkeys are on the way

------
jarsin
Heading over to Vimeo for first time in ages. This is like when Apple has a
live event and we have to open Safari.

------
phy6
isitdownrightnow.com can't keep up. Getting 520 errors on
[http://www.isitdownrightnow.com/youtube.com.html](http://www.isitdownrightnow.com/youtube.com.html)

------
HaHa31
Down in US midwest

